# Digital adapter problem?



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

1. You (or someone) used original tv remote and tried to change channel. Use it again to tune in channel 3. Then only use cable company's remote.
2. You (or someone) used original tv remote and switched input from tv to some other input like HDMI, compsite, or similar. Use original tv remote to get tv back to tv input and that tv is set to 'cable' and not 'antenna'.


----------



## bucksone (Aug 7, 2007)

1. We lost the original tv remote years ago and only use the cable company's remote.
2. I checked on this and the tv is set on cable, not antenna.

I got back on the phone with the cable company's tech support. Once he got me to sync up the new remote with the tv, he had me change to channel 20 and somehow this fixed the problem. He said something about them using channel 20 to fix problems like this. I don't understand this, but it works now so all is well.

Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

bucksone said:


> 1. We lost the original tv remote years ago and only use the cable company's remote.
> 2. I checked on this and the tv is set on cable, not antenna.
> 
> I got back on the phone with the cable company's tech support. Once he got me to sync up the new remote with the tv, he had me change to channel 20 and somehow this fixed the problem. He said something about them using channel 20 to fix problems like this. I don't understand this, but it works now so all is well.
> ...


Some set the headnd at a certain frequency that hits the box with a signal to refresh it. Most companies have on their automated lines and in the acount a way to hit the box with the refresh also.


----------

